# Moving household goods from India to Sydney



## psychamore (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I did look through older posts before posting this new thread, still if anyone feels my queries are redundant, please feel free to direct me to specific posts/ threads.

I am relocating with family from Hyderabad, India to Sydney end of Feb. Biggest deal cuirrently is with moving household goods. Includes a heavy duty component hometheater ( 120 Kgs) , LCD Tv, kitchen ware ( plates, spoons, forks, knives and empty bins/ boxes, cooker, bowls), bed linen, clothes and toys all totalling to about 500-530 kgs.

Q1. I wanted to know if electronics like the above I am planning on shipping will attract any duties or any other challenges at Sydney ?

Q2. We had bought some dry fruits some time back ( whole walnuts ( shelled), shelled almonds) - does anyone know if I can carry these ? 

Q3. I saw in older posts, spices are fine - does that include cumin seeds,raai and fenugreek ( methi seeds) ?

Q4. I am planning to opt or door to airport service from the movers ( way cheaper than door - door , which is almost double) - meaning they pack, lift stuff from my home, store in their facility for few days, custom clear it at India airport, load it on the aircraft and initimate me when it reaches Sydney. From that point onwards - customs clearance and local transportation is my responsibility. Does any one have an expereince at " door to airport" shipping or self managing customs clearances at Sydney airport ? Is it straightforward or one really needs an agent ?

Q5. Any recommendations on service providers anyone may have used ? - I will most probably go with Allied Lemuir.

Greatly appreciate your time and reponses to my queries.

Thanks
Surya


----------

